# What do you think of this cage?



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Rat Cages : *NEW* Metal Aventura HUGE Metal Rat Ferret Chinchilla Cage : www.EquineCanineFeline.com the place to buy all your Pet Products, Horse Products and Pet Supplies online

I can't get my head around size is it bigger/small then the explorer?

It looks fab and fairly cheap

Once Xmas is over I'm saving for a new better cages then I have although I like mine I'm abit short and they are just to tall for me


----------



## Felixteteddys (Oct 30, 2011)

HI
Idk what you wanna keep in it? I think rats?
I like it  great size and if there is an emergency you can seperat the boxes.
You meand its to tall , so put a chair in front of it and it works *lol* I´m very very small sized and I knew this problem best


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

I was looking at this the other day. It's smaller than the explorer but not by that much. It kinda depends on the dimensions of the stand. I like the look of it though!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

It struggle standing on chairs etc due to my knees and hips I havnt really got the mobility to do it 

It looks pretty good does it? Will have to get the tape measure out and see if I can picture it lol the explorer was smaller then I thought it would be I can get a new one for £170 but don't think it will fit in our weeny car lol


----------



## Felixteteddys (Oct 30, 2011)

Mhhh ok that might be a problem but yea it looks really nice 
Maybe time for a new car lol
I told my housband few weeks ago we need also a bigger one cause of our pets thihi:thumbup:


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Lol oh would defo love a new car may just have to say that to him, roll on after Xmas when we can get it sorted!


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

thats a very nice cage!


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

you should get the cage its great


----------

